# bench cookies



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't want to raise a hail storm here but I just wanted to speak my opinion about these bench cookies. These things can't be that spectacular that they have to be posted EVERYWHERE! Talk about over advertising. I don't know anything about these, and I don't care. To be Frank, I won't purchase them because they're put in my face to much. You aren't inventing the wheel, so stop acting like this is some spectacular thing that has to be flaunted like a…..well you get the point.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Frank… lol…. I made my own… work great…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Keith, you're right. I actually have a set of these because I was purchasing something else from Rockler and I needed to spend a few more dollars to get free shipping (or something like that). They* are* kind of handy, but they are pushing them like they're the greatest invention since sliced bread. Geez… enough already!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got some on some shop indulgence ,
used them a couple of times ,

they are around the shop somewhere .


----------



## Deltaman (Feb 14, 2010)

But they make a great PG13 sensor…. I Honesly LOL in the female Blog!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, HAH! That's funny. Thanks for the laugh deltaman. LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

HA!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I got a set, but I always want to call them *bench pucks*.

Maybe because of all the hockey interest in this area.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

They have many other uses:
Keeping baby's ass still while change diapers.
A1Jim puts one under each router to keep from moving - he buys pucks in bulk!
CharlieM puts one on his head to hold his hat still
The Grizz actually ate one, but it didn't go down well.
And Karson uses them to keep his grandkids still when minding them.

Ljs can be very inventive and find alternative uses for anything - take wood and tools for example.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

they also make great stress relievers, they bounce quite satisfactorily off the wall when you're angry….


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You know what dogs do to those things??? wow


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Gary, Haven't seen you in awhile. Now I know why. Changed your avatar on me. Hope things are well.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Be better when the thumb gets over it's altercation with that tablesaw….lol


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought these were for your shop toilet. Put one in mine and it just stoped it up…..lol.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

they remind me of the pucks used on the shuffle board table at the rec center


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought if I bought a set they would stop advertising them so much. Didn't work.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if they came with a free set of ginshu steak knives ,

they might sell more !

maybe a slicer - dicer too .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger, thanks for the tip on keeping my hat from sliding around.Which gets me thinking….

WARNING - PG13 Comment to follow:

Keith, a couple of these under a lady's butt would help keep her from sliding around the bed too much.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Keith: I don't own any of these, and never intended to buy any. I think they are a farse!!!
I have 2 router pads, and they work just fine for everything I need to do when it comes to holding wood.
I agree with you wholeheartly…..... and I hate advertizing anyway…I get enough of that on television,
which is why I don't watch much, and these things are about "run in the ground"...like riding a dead horse.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Charlie, tisck tisck you are a nasty little bugger aren't you?May work though.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with Patron… or maybe with a Bamboo Steamer.

These things look, well, stupid.
Pucks with non-slip grippy junk on them?
I have a small pile of that grippy stuff in the cabinet. I toss it under just about everything I am not clamping down on the work bench. It is handy when routing or sanding. But that grippy stuff is cheap, and these silly things are not.
I think they got together with Ronco.


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought a pack of those non slip pads for a dollar at the dollar store. Works great for me! Best of all, it is CHEAP!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

What are they, glorified paper weights ?

Keith, that avatar, that's a new look for you. What is that, a wood fairy ?


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Benchdog is making them now too…just saw some at the blue box store…


----------

